

Paul Buchheit coded SUP examples on AppJet - Raphael
http://frittr.appjet.net/

======
andr
For those wondering what SUP is:
[http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/What_s_SUP_:_FriendFeed_s_Mode...](http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/What_s_SUP_:_FriendFeed_s_Modest_RSS_Proposal)

~~~
paul
Also see <http://code.google.com/p/simpleupdateprotocol/>

------
Raphael
Frittr is the example usage, and <http://sup.appjet.net> is the raw
implementation.

It's cool to see a big name for once.

~~~
paul
Actually, <http://sup.appjet.net> was part of an earlier, unfinished project.
<http://frittr.appjet.net/> is complete and standalone. I just changed
sup.appjet.net to redirect to frittr.appjet.net since there's really nothing
at sup.appjet.net.

I'm glad that you like frittr though :)

